# Tyranid Harridan



## Greatdevourer (Dec 14, 2008)

So...

Even though I have my hands full at the moment, I'm still looking forward and one of the things I'm looking at is Making my own Harridan.

Tyranid Harridan


I'm thinking about starting with this guy as the base of the monster.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a bad starting model. It will need a lot of bulking out though. How do you intend to do the carapace? I would have thought plastic card would be a good place to begin.

The wings may be a little weedy looking so may need fattening up.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

The harridan is so much bigger then the dragon. I have some pics of mine if you're interested in scale. 









More pics here
http://www.thepainteddragon.co.uk/gallery2/v/Members+Gallery/Gareth/Tyranids/?g2_page=2


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Those poor Ultramarines! Have to agree with Gareth - the Harridan is gigantic compared to the dragon.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

As much as a base model can really help a build along I think the High Elf dragon is way out of scale for the Harridan and really scratching a Harridan is best a total scratch job that will require some ingenuity and a lot of GS skill.

It may seem odd but why not start with the wings? If you get a heavy gauge wire and make the basic frame then get some thinner plasticard you could probably work it onto the frame and get those curves with a heat gun. If you can manage to use really thin plasticard with out melting through you can do it in several layers to get a more controlled effect.

Next find a cheaper type of GS that will stay harder like that brown stuff I have heard people talk about to add the full depth and get the wings' ridges down and then get a rotary tool/dremel and use a larger grinding/sanding bit to get the surfaces smoothed out.

For those pitting details get a fine engraving bit for the rotary tool and just kinda drill them in then maybe fix them up with GS/BS and the stretchy membrane details could be easier if you use the engraving bit to get a sort of trench into your plasticard/BS base then go over it with GS/BS to get all the stretchy little pits looking right.

To me it sounds like a hell of a lot of work so honestly if you have a decent job it would probably be more cost effective to work some extra hours and buy the FW sculpt but it would still be fun to see one scratch built really well.


----------



## Greatdevourer (Dec 14, 2008)

Honestly I'm not sure about the scale difference between the dragon and the Harridan which is another purpose of this post/thread. You've just informed me that the dragon is a little too small to be an appropriate base for such a model. Thus the project may be scraped before it begins for the moment. I just knew we had a high elf dragon at the LGS and the FW Harridan is so D%^& expensive.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

It looks as if Gareth has a Harridan so he would have a better idea of the size of it. I honestly don't know how big a high elf dragon is but it seems like it wouldn't be all that big if the base they mount it on a chariot base which I think would be 40mm wide.


----------

